# One Hour of Safety



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

With nothing else to do I just spent an hour--No that's not right.
I just wasted an hour--No that's not right.
I just invested an hour improving my life as a wookworker--Yes, that is what I want to say.
I just invested an hour improving my life as a wookworker by reading some of the post in the 'Safety In the Woodworking Shop'. 
No matter what level, skill, or years of experence you have as a woodworker, or how safe you think you are, I would highlly recommend that you invest some time reading some of these tips, and experience that others have to share.
Have a safe day!


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Sawdustmaker (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, investment was the correct term. I've invested several hours there as well and it will give you pause every time you turn on that table saw etc. Can you say kick back? ....that has to be one of the better safety forums I've seen thus far. Work safe, there's no replacement fingers for sale at Wood Craft. -Brian


----------

